# New Holland TC40 Head Bolt Torque



## sharon_willis72 (Apr 8, 2017)

I am working on a New Holland TC40 and need the engine Head Bolt Torque and Sequence. I also am in need of the valve adjustment procedure (rocker arm adjustment procedure). If anybody has the manual and can shoot me a few pictures of those pages or supply the information it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Sharon, welcome to the tractor forum.

I obtained the attached torque specifications from a New Holland dealer. Torque spec N844 covers your TC40 tractor.


----------

